# Free to good home



## yorkshiregoth (12 Jan 2012)

DHB soft cycle bag.

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/dhb-elsted-bike-bag/



It's the green/black one in virtually perfect condition. To be collected from Hounslow area.

PM me for details.


----------



## TW85 (12 Jan 2012)

Hi there I would like this please if it is still available! I live near-ish to hounslow, cant find out how,to pm on here, but my email is arodxt@gmail.com

Thanks!


----------



## xxmimixx (12 Jan 2012)

Can I have second dibs please


----------



## yorkshiregoth (18 Jan 2012)

Anyone else interested?


----------



## oldfatfool (18 Jan 2012)

I would be if you where more Yorkshire and less london


----------



## Mark Grant (18 Jan 2012)

Hi,
I'm in Hanworth if it is still available.


----------



## yorkshiregoth (19 Jan 2012)

It is indeed still available. To be picked up from Heston.


----------



## Mark Grant (19 Jan 2012)

Heston is no problem, PM me a number and I'll give you a call.


----------

